# Batemans Bay Area - Next Week



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

We will be heading back down the coast - at this stage on Sunday until just after the long weekend. During this time I will be doing some fishing around Batemans Bay - prolly a morning or 2 at Corrigans. Am really keen to get a bit of time on the water around Durras lake as well.

Anybody interested in catching up?......Those who dont have my contact numbers PM me before Sunday and I will send it to you.

I know Caught2 and Brian 1946 should be up for a fish at some stage...Any other takers?....Craig450?.....Sparra?....Baitwasta?.....Squidder?.....Paff?

Drop me a line....might be able to organise a get together or 2 if at all possible.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Rob,

I would love to mate but I am off to Malacoota around those dates,

Not sure if Craig has the net anymore...

Catch up soon eh?


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Rob,
> 
> I would love to mate but I am off to Malacoota around those dates,
> 
> ...


No probs Paff...hope the fishing gods are kind to you down there....

Will have to catch up soon....

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

G'day Bart...Send me your mobile no and if I can get a few free days I might be able to get away for a fish...Durras with poppers sounds like a good thing...
Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sparra said:


> G'day Bart...Send me your mobile no and if I can get a few free days I might be able to get away for a fish...Durras with poppers sounds like a good thing...
> Cheers...Sparra


PM sent mate......

Bart70


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

so whens everyone gonna be at durras im gonna be there this weekend 
wouldnt mind meeting some of u 
and furfilling my new years resolution early (to catch a fish on lure) can ant1 tell me wats the best lure (aka. the cheapest working lure also wouldnt mind giveing popering ago

fishingchap


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

G'day Bart, won't be around until Sunday myself, so maybe Monday if i can catch up with you, cheers, JohnO


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi new to this game im actually going to sussex inlet for a fish do u know of any spots ? borrowed a yak for the weekend so i thouhgt i try it out also maybe can i have a look at your yak looking into buying in 1


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im keen to get out, but im busy sunday and monday but if your still around after that id be keen for a short session after work most days next week. My only problem is my yak is in the shop at the moment, but im expecting to have it back by the weekend.......hopefully!! so if all goes well im in!!

Paff - Got the net connected again as of today  8) Hope you do very well at Mallacoota on the weekend


----------

